# Baby Food...?



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

So a few days ago I tried to give little ollie boy some bananas but he didnt seem interested in them at all. so I though I would try baby food instead but I wanted to know what would be the best baby food to get and what brand? thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Some people prefer to get only organic, but I just kind of got whatever looked interesting, as far as what veggies it had and such. Baby foods in general tend to only have veggies + water or fruit + water, sometimes ascorbic acid (if I remember that one correctly, and it's just a natural preservative, I think) and such if you get the first or second stage foods. I usually avoided the third stage foods since those would tend to start having pasta, sauces, and other extra ingredients in them that a hedgehog wouldn't need/shouldn't have. Some people also recommend avoiding onion powder in the baby food, I can't recall if I ever fed baby foods with it in it...I might've, because I didn't worry about avoiding it. But I never had an issue with any of the baby foods that I fed Lily.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Gerber or any off-brand (which are the same stuff but cheaper). Like Lilysmommy said, the first/second stage foods. Third and up have more ingredients because they tend to be designed as "meals", and also more things for flavoring, like mild spices or onion/garlic, things that should be avoided. If you end up trying a meat option, the ingredients will usually include cornstarch or similar for the gravy, which is fine.


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

So far I have feed him squash baby food and he annoited all over himself! I think he liked it even if he didn't eat that much of it :lol: I'm going to try more tomorrow!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Lilysmommy said:


> ascorbic acid (if I remember that one correctly, and it's just a natural preservative, I think)


ascorbic acid is vitamin c 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascorbic_acid


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

OllieTheHedgie said:


> So far I have feed him squash baby food and he annoited all over himself! I think he liked it even if he didn't eat that much of it :lol: I'm going to try more tomorrow!


That sounds just about right  Now your job is to get a picture of Ollie when he's anointing... or, at least, the aftermath of the anointing. Love to see messy orange hedgies!!!


----------

